# Homebrew channel



## Scorpei (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1160910/wii_homebrew_channel

There you go, now naturally as you can see right now you still need zelda ONCE to install the extra channel. The channel will probably still need some adjusting though as right now it uses things from the Mii channel (though possibly if those are copied from your own Wii I suppose it is copyrighted material you own..). Regardless I'd say a new image + text will be added. This is also pretty nice for those of you with double channels btw as this MIGHT mean that double channels can be removed.

Cheers,
Scorpei


----------



## stormyuan (Mar 16, 2008)

God~ Give me more chennel !!


----------



## Dylaan (Mar 16, 2008)

They should've used the photo channel with a custom picture... Great news though!


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't even have a Wii and I'm psyched about this! Great news for the homebrew scene.


----------



## Scorpei (Mar 16, 2008)

gth44331 said:
			
		

> They should've used the photo channel with a custom picture... Great news though!


It isn't final / hasn't been released yet to they might still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## rhyguy (Mar 16, 2008)

gth44331 said:
			
		

> They should've used the photo channel with a custom picture... Great news though!


i think its because they used a mii channel exploit


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 16, 2008)

rhyguy said:
			
		

> gth44331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the rumors begin...


----------



## Scorpei (Mar 16, 2008)

rhyguy said:
			
		

> gth44331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 'Just' hijacked the mii channel to create their own channel. When/if this is released they probably won't use the mii channel at all as the mii channel is copyrighted code from the big N.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Mar 16, 2008)

I can't wait for a homebrew channel to be released


----------



## SkH (Mar 16, 2008)

maikelsteneker said:
			
		

> I can't wait for a homebrew channel to be released


... That's can be copied from an SD Card.


----------



## rhyguy (Mar 16, 2008)

couldnt they make an actual disk for people with chipped wiis, as we can sign them now, or is it more complicated?


----------



## bailli (Mar 16, 2008)

The interesting question is: Is the channel correctly signed or does it use the bug trucha signer uses?                    

@rhyguy Why would they release an additional method that only works an chipped wiis when there is a really easy one that requires only once a disc... ?


----------



## Scorpei (Mar 16, 2008)

SkH said:
			
		

> maikelsteneker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy Zelda, it's worth it regardless of the hack anyway.


----------



## Fat D (Mar 16, 2008)

there is: http://www.tehskeen.com/modules.php?name=N...p;threadid=6596


----------



## MaHe (Mar 16, 2008)

Woah. bushing = Dark_Alex of the Wii homebrew scene?


----------



## superrob (Mar 16, 2008)

Woa nice!
Now we just need a channel maker app 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And it must be removeable.

GREAT news!


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 16, 2008)

Great! Can't wait for more!


----------



## superrob (Mar 16, 2008)

Well just wondering.

Looks like he just did replace the .dol file in the channel.
Maybe that guy did manage to open a Wii Channel which would say that we maybe not are very long away from unlimited virtual console games


----------



## raulpica (Mar 16, 2008)

That's great... this means we can soon start homebrews without inserting Zelda everytime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And seeing that they're starting to know how to manage channels, a Dual-Channels removal tool might be near


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 16, 2008)

FUCK YEAH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great news..


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 16, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> maybe not are very long away from unlimited virtual console games



or even better a emu for various console systems without using the vc.


----------



## TaMs (Mar 16, 2008)

If that's legit, it's pretty awesome. No need to launch zelda all the time etc. now it jsut needs some good homebrews ands stuff. but i still doubt that wii homebrew can offer something that i can't have on some easier way.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Mar 16, 2008)

...you guys really seem to enjoy the death of nintendo


----------



## raulpica (Mar 16, 2008)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> ...you guys really seem to enjoy the death of nintendo


Why? Nintendo's death should have been modchips, and that's a long time ago.

Homebrew it's just emulators and other


----------



## fischju (Mar 16, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> ItsMetaKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A major reason the dreamcast died was because the games were super easy to pirate. And if a bootloader comes out all all you need is TP and an SD card......


----------



## raulpica (Mar 16, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but on Dreamcast you only had to burn a disc and play. On the Wii you need Zelda, and you must pay for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That will be enough to scare a lot of wannabe-easy-piratez away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Afterall if something like a backup loader channel gets released Zelda's price will skyrocket. And a lot of people would just get a modchip anyway, for that price.


----------



## fischju (Mar 16, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> offtopic84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Back in the early DS days, there were plenty of "passme passons" - and if you only need TP once, the same thing will happen.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 16, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember these days, and I had to buy a PassMe myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't found anyone with a PassMe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, see PSP, it works in a similiar manner (CFW and Pandora) and it still sells well


----------



## wiithepeople (Mar 16, 2008)

great work bushing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have TP myself and don't plan on buying it but I know a guy who has it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wonder if bushing or any one else has been working on a homebrew backup loader?


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 16, 2008)

Damnit, I wish my brother would let us try this on our Wii but he won't.


----------



## SkH (Mar 16, 2008)

Scorpei said:
			
		

> SkH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Zelda: TP PAL (European), who said I don't have? But the actual Homebrew Channel should be a copied from an SD Card.


----------



## Hit (Mar 16, 2008)

Now we need a channel that can download new homebrew apps, and can launch stored homebrew


----------



## gEist (Mar 16, 2008)

1st Delete Duplicate Channels
2nd Homebrew- / MediaChannel
3rd who care's


----------



## bailli (Mar 16, 2008)

I would suggest "Complete hardware support (incl. bluetooth/wiimote) by devkitppc" as 1.


----------



## Slowking (Mar 16, 2008)

SkH said:
			
		

> Scorpei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most likely not going to happen. They need to sing the channel with the specific keys of your Wii and for that they need to read them out through Wii-homebrew before signing it. So you'll always have to go through Zelda. And come on, it's not that hard.


----------



## joshysquashy (Mar 16, 2008)

Slowking said:
			
		

> SkH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But it would be possible to have a homebrew channel that gets installed via zelda, then doesn't require zelda ever again. New homebrew could be downloaded directly through the channel, or played from the SD card via the channel, It would be like a loading channel that bypasses security.

I think the Wii needs a channel like the Installer for iPhone, that is really well made, I know it will take a while, but it would be great!


----------



## bailli (Mar 16, 2008)

Did you actually read the first post of this thread?


----------



## dweirdo (Mar 16, 2008)

what is this homebrew anywayz? XD im new in all those stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw i think nintendo will find a way to ban the channel that uv created :\ but its good news anyway


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 16, 2008)

Things are going to get interesting. Can't wait for homebrew channels. Wish they would make a loader without the US of Zelda cause I don't have it lol.


----------



## SinR (Mar 16, 2008)

im waiting for the shitstorm of "DOES THAT MEAN U CAN PLAY GAMEZ WITHOUT A MODCHIP"


----------



## need4speed (Mar 16, 2008)

I can't wait to see homebrew on the wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But this Is great news Indeed.


----------



## Renegade_R (Mar 16, 2008)

SinR said:
			
		

> im waiting for the shitstorm of "DOES THAT MEAN U CAN PLAY GAMEZ WITHOUT A MODCHIP"


I'm waiting for the first person to say "Does it work on PAL?"


----------



## superrob (Mar 16, 2008)

Well i also lol about people asking about a soft mod for backups.

I would say never happens.
I think that the Wii doesn't even commumicate with the drive before the drivechip has verifyed the dics.


----------



## soliunasm (Mar 16, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not this shit again.
The head of the Dreamcast was a woman who knew nothing about gaming, so she canceled the Dreamcast. The stores pulled the thing off the shelves despite games still selling :/


----------



## jaxxster (Mar 17, 2008)

wiithepeople said:
			
		

> great work bushing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I highly doubt it, thats not what these guys are doing this for. They totally oposed piracy, no doubt we'll get one but not from the authors of this.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 17, 2008)

So, the new hack that can utilize the Wii's SD slot, is there a way to boot that up without TP like there is this http://www.tehskeen.com/modules.php?name=N...p;threadid=6596

I don't have a SD gecko or TP. I had TP which I bought I beat it and traded it in. I'm not going to buy it again because I see that this can be done (above link) but that;s only for the old hack that uses the SD gecko, right?


----------



## fischju (Mar 17, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> So, the new hack that can utilize the Wii's SD slot, is there a way to boot that up without TP like there is this http://www.tehskeen.com/modules.php?name=N...p;threadid=6596
> 
> I don't have a SD gecko or TP. I had TP which I bought I beat it and traded it in. I'm not going to buy it again because I see that this can be done (above link) but that;s only for the old hack that uses the SD gecko, right?



Rent it?


----------



## Nottulys (Mar 17, 2008)

Waiting for a Hack without the Gecko USB


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 17, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Well i also lol about people asking about a soft mod for backups.
> 
> I would say never happens.
> I think that the Wii doesn't even commumicate with the drive before the drivechip has verifyed the dics.



Don't know how the Wii does it.. but it's probably possible with a custom firmware.. 
with the Homebrew channel we know that people is starting to understand how the Wii internal memory is organized.. we can have hopes for a custom firmware with this.. 

Of course.. There's a big chance that Nintendo fix all that stuff in a near future :/


----------



## Slowking (Mar 17, 2008)

Unlikely. The Wii-drive isn't patchable through software in GC-Mode and it's unlikely, that it's any different in Wii-mode. But ofcourse I can't be sure as I'm not a programmer...


----------



## Heran Bago (Mar 17, 2008)

Good job guys, no cries of "fake" yet.


----------



## Trulen (Mar 17, 2008)

Interesting.  

I'd like to see the wii homebrew scene take off.  
'Cause I'm interested in the WiiWare channel thing coming up, but the whole, "Pay for it" idea turns me off.  I'm not one to pay for a game to download that I can't trust.  I haven't bought a VC game yet (I ain't got no modchip.  Though that wii-clip looks like a winner.  But I'll see down the road.)  

But an excellent job to Bushing.
Within a week (I forget), the front SD loader has been half-manuevered into, and a homebrew channel made(-ish).  

Sounds like things may progress nicely from now on.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 17, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eh i'm banned from local video store.

i could always just *acquire* TP if anything worth it comes out of this elf loader thing..so far there's nothing that looks good just yet.


----------



## jesterscourt (Mar 17, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> offtopic84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please tell the story of how you got banned from a video store.


----------



## superrob (Mar 17, 2008)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to know that story too!

Did you shout something like this: Omg everything is much more expensive here than downloading from the internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 17, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> jesterscourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahah no no. Nothing like that. It's just they CLAIM that I owe a lot of money for past due rentals which I have CLAIMED that I paid.


----------



## bailli (Mar 18, 2008)

wiibrew started an art contest for the homebrew channel animation. So the release shouldn't be too far away now...


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 18, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> hahah no no. Nothing like that. It's just they CLAIM that I owe a lot of money for past due rentals which I have CLAIMED that I paid.


I hate customers like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




god damn rochelle lynch swears I gave her a dvd snapped in half.. fuckin bitch knows she did it...


----------



## sabatino (Mar 20, 2008)

does it work on pal???










just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this is great news, can't wait for a n64 emulator channel


----------

